# Cleaning Aluminum Trailer/poling platform



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Don’t use acid without some type of finish after. It will cause aluminum to loose the natural barrier it developed and turn to a powdery finish. Did it in my last boat. Maybe check out the Shark Hyde process. I’m sure there are others. I’m just warning you not to acid wash it. Looks good for a few days and then ruined.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Flitz makes a good product for the aluminum poling platform.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm a big fan of 3M stuff.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Another option is a product called Neverdull. It requires a lot of elbow grease. Another option is Mothers Aluminum Polish and some type of foam buffing pad. There is a Mothers wheel buffing foam pad that you put in a drill. It is cone shaped so you can get it down in the channel of the trailer. But as @Capnredfish said you will need to apply something like Shark Hide over it or it will oxidize again. The oxidation doesn't happen fast but it will come back. All of the guys that really know their stuff about aluminum say that the oxidation is actually a barrier to preserve the metal. I like my stuff to look shiny and new, so I have always taken this approach, good luck.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

FS rag a few months ago had a 3 part series on DIY upkeep.. 1st one April covered cleaning aluminum, t-Top... same process would work well on the Poling Platform.
Summary:
tape off around base
clean with soft scrub and scotch brite pad
etch surface with wet/dry sandpaper 1500/2000 grit for brushed finish
de-grease with dawn using micro-fiber cloth and lots of water
wipe down with denatured alcohol (spray bottle & micro-fiber cloth)
Coat with SB-230 Ceramic coating (make sure it ain't gonna rain) Apply with micro-fiber cloth

Trailer is a different animal, much more area to do... besides the aluminum there are winch stands, roller/bunk stands, u-bolts... For the trailer structure a good wire wheel of death should bring out a nice brushed finish. (wear safety glasses)


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Zika said:


> I'm a big fan of 3M stuff.
> 
> View attachment 82546


exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Your trailer isn’t anodized 
Use aluminum wheel brighter by the instructions and polish with mother aluminum polish then spray with all brute once a month 
If your poling platform is anodized do not use never dull on it it will make coating looked brushed and break down anodizing wax is only thing you can do
If your platform isn’t anodized treat it same way as trailer
If you chemically remove oxidation from non anodized aluminum it polishes 100% better
If you aren’t comfortable doing it take it to a professional like captain’s choice detailing in ne Florida


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Sort all brite


----------

